# DVDs ansehen die css haben

## geiz-ag

moin,

ich such einen patch oder wie das sich nennt, ich kann nur DVDs ansehen die kein css haben.  :Embarassed: 

oder liegts an meiner kiste ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Beachte bitte die Forenregeln - speziell ist wichtig das du auch postest welche Software du nutzt.

Des weiterem ist dieses Thema bestimmt nicht das erste mal im Forum diskutiert worden - also einfach mal suchen... 

Als Tipp: Es liegt wohl an deinen USE-Flags.Last edited by Hilefoks on Sun Jan 02, 2005 2:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Linuxpeter

```
# emerge libdvdcss
```

----------

## Deever

 *geiz-ag wrote:*   

> oder liegts an meiner kiste ? 

 Nein, am Problem davor...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## ian!

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nein, am Problem davor...

 

Auf solche Kommentare können wir verzichten. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, daß du gebeten wirst das zu unterlassen.

----------

## DeathAngel

@geiz-ag: Wie Linuxpeter schon richtig geschrieben hat, solltest du Dir das Paket libdvdcss installieren. Danach kannst du problemlos css geschützte DVD´s anschauen. 

[Info]Allerdings ist der Gebrauch dieser Bibliothek nach dem "neuen" Urheberrechtsgesetz hier in old Germany verboten.

----------

## boris64

[OT]

 *DeathAngel wrote:*   

> [Info]Allerdings ist der Gebrauch dieser Bibliothek nach dem "neuen" Urheberrechtsgesetz hier in old Germany verboten.

 

uh, das ist mir neu, klingt aber irgendwie interessant. 

hast du einen link dafür parat?

danke im voraus  :Wink: 

[/OT]

----------

## Sas

Sorry, nen Link dazu habe ich auch nicht, allerdings stimmt das, da ja das Umgehen von Kopierschutz-Mechanismen ("wirksamen" glaube ich, wobei ein wirksamer Kopierschutz natürlich per Definition nicht umgangen werden kann   :Rolling Eyes:  ) nicht mehr zulässig ist.

----------

## boris64

stimmt, ich erinnere mich.

das erklärt aber schonmal einiges, danke  :Wink: 

----------

## DeathAngel

Einen direkten Link habe ich leider nicht parat, allerdings einen Beitrag von LinuxUser. Zu dem Thema sind aber echt viele Seiten via Google zu finden (libdvdcss urheberrecht) ...

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich denke aber mal, solange man die libdvdcss nur installiert, um DVD-Filme ansehen zu können, wird sich das auch mit dem neuen Urhebergesetz vereinbaren.

----------

## Sas

Rein juristisch nicht. Natürlich zeigt dich deshalb niemand an.

----------

## Neo_0815

Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist CSS ja ein Abspielschutz, kein Kopierschutz, also sollte es wenn wir pingelig sind nicht unter diese Klausel im dt. Urheberrecht fallen, da du wenn dann einen Abspielschutz, keinen Kopierschutz umgehst.

Kopieren und Abspielen sind ja immer noch 2 Paar Schuhe.

MfG

----------

## Sas

Ok, da hast du natürlich Recht. Würde mich dennoch interessieren, ob der Gesetzgeber da unterscheidet.

----------

## Fauli

Laut diesem Artikel vom September 2003 aus der Telepolis ist nicht nur das Kopieren, sondern auch das Aushebeln der Schutzmaßnahme zum bloßen Ansehen der DVD verboten: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/15/15718/1.html

----------

## Neo_0815

Ich würde sagen, dann werden mit CSS versehende DVD's sowie DRM Musik nicht gekauft, ich lass mir doch net vorschreiben was ich mit meinen gekaufeten DVDs machen darf und was nicht, demnächst wird einem noch vorgeschreiben zu welchen Uhrzeiten man aufs WC darf und wann nicht, die spinnen doch.

MfG

----------

## DeathAngel

 *Quote:*   

> ch würde sagen, dann werden mit CSS versehende DVD's sowie DRM Musik nicht gekauft, ich lass mir doch net vorschreiben was ich mit meinen gekaufeten DVDs machen darf und was nicht, demnächst wird einem noch vorgeschreiben zu welchen Uhrzeiten man aufs WC darf und wann nicht, die spinnen doch. 

 

Ich denke mal dann wirst wohl überhaupt keine DVD mehr kaufen wollen, da fast alle DVD´s mit css versehen sind, aber vom Prinzip muß ich Dir allerdings recht geben was das bevormunden angeht (TCPA wird kommen)

... ich seh schon: was hab ich hier bloß angerichtet mit meiner [Info]   :Confused: 

----------

## dark_red

Ein gutes Beispiel für einen Film auf DVD ohne Region Code und CSS: http://www.revolution-os.com/

 *Quote:*   

> The REVOLUTION OS special edition DVD is CSS-Encryption Free and Region Free and includes the following features:
> 
> 70 minutes of additional interview footage with Linus Torvalds, Richard Stallman, Brian Behlendorf, Bruce Perens, and others.
> 
> Director's audio commentary
> ...

 

----------

## gentop

*Geile Sache* @dark_red  :Wink: 

----------

## nyda

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Laut diesem Artikel vom September 2003 aus der Telepolis ist nicht nur das Kopieren, sondern auch das Aushebeln der Schutzmaßnahme zum bloßen Ansehen der DVD verboten: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/15/15718/1.html

 

Na sowas. Dann darfst du das Teil aber auch nicht in einen DVD Player schmeissen, der umgeht ja auch den "Abspielschutz".

Ich *denke* mal du wirst nicht allzuviele Staatsanwälte finden die das verfolgen würden. Es ist nicht völlig eindeutig illegal, es ist moralisch in keinster Weise verwerflich, es entsteht kein messbarer Schaden und es existiert absolut gar kein öffentliches Interesse.

Trotzdem mag es illegal sein und wahrscheinlich ließe sich in Deutschland auch irgendwo jemand auftreiben der Arsch genug ist, sich damit zu befassen - wenn man das so sagen darf.

----------

## chrib

 *nyda wrote:*   

>  *Fauli wrote:*   Laut diesem Artikel vom September 2003 aus der Telepolis ist nicht nur das Kopieren, sondern auch das Aushebeln der Schutzmaßnahme zum bloßen Ansehen der DVD verboten: http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/15/15718/1.html 
> 
> Na sowas. Dann darfst du das Teil aber auch nicht in einen DVD Player schmeissen, der umgeht ja auch den "Abspielschutz".

 

Nein, DVD-Player umgehen CSS nicht. Playerhersteller müssen CSS bei der  DVD Copy Control Association lizensieren.

----------

## Voltago

 *nyda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na sowas. Dann darfst du das Teil aber auch nicht in einen DVD Player schmeissen, der umgeht ja auch den "Abspielschutz".
> 
> 

 

Wenn derjenige, der den Player zusammenschraubt, auch brav Lizenzgebühren an das DVD-Konsortium  abdrückt, darf er das sehr wohl.

Allerdings, nochmal zum 'wirksamen Kopierschutz': Also, wer CSS (a.k.a. ROT13  :Wink:  ) als wirksamen Kopierschutz betrachtet, der hält auch eine 40 cm hohe Buchsbaumhecke und ein Gartentürchen für einen wirksamen Einbruchschutz.

----------

## boris64

 *DeathAngel wrote:*   

> ... ich seh schon: was hab ich hier bloß angerichtet mit meiner [Info]

 

hätte ich bloss nicht nochmal nachgehakt *g*

----------

